# MONTREAL | TOM Condos | 122m | 40 fl | T/O



## MTLskyline (Sep 23, 2005)

*MONTREAL | Tom Condos | 122m | 40 fl | U/C*
Location: Union Avenue
Status: Approved, sales/pre-construction









http://www.forgetthebox.net/new-construction-in-montreal-pt-2/tom-condos/










http://www.kfarchitect.com/portfolio/


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*3/31* Excavation well underway


Deep excavation - Montréal by -AX-, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*U/C, 6/30*


TOM Condos - Montréal by Axel Drainville, on Flickr


----------



## hotwheels123 (May 6, 2016)

Podium Floors Formed at TOM Condos




> Construction is progressing smoothly at the site of Corev Immobilier's TOM Condos in Montreal, where the 11-storey podium has reached its final height. One of an impressive array of condominiums rising in the downtown core, the 318-unit development is strategically located on Union Avenue, within steps of the city's most vibrant restaurants, boutiques, and parks


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

Roof already.
DSC04286 by Bernadette Megouo, on Flickr


----------



## hotwheels123 (May 6, 2016)

TOM Condos Approaching Final Height in Downtown Montreal



> In the five months since our last update, progress has been moving along nicely at the site of TOM Condos, and the soon-to-be 40-storey condo tower has recently reached the 30th floor. Designed by Karl Fischer Architect for Corev Immobilier, the 318-unit mixed-use development currently has already become a local fixture in downtown Montreal, a part of the ongoing intensification that has come to define the city centre in recent years.


----------



## taestell (Nov 11, 2014)

May 28:


----------

